# Wallets



## Firmin

Hi Guys,

What kind of wallet do you use ?

Currently using a Burberry Haymarket and looking at swapping to a Cartier :roll:


Cheers.


----------



## Retrograde

I've got one of these. I really like it but it's a big wallet and therefore not to everyone's taste.








[Not my pic]


----------



## jabster410

Saddleback leather ID wallet, in chestnut (bottom left)


----------



## HaleL

I have a brown leather Paul Smith and a black leather Ralph Lauren. Decent wallets and you can find deals on them.


----------



## petersenjp

jabster410 said:


> Saddleback leather ID wallet, in chestnut (bottom left)


i have the top right one and love it.


----------



## ron gray

I have a couple of Coach ones and a Tumi. I prefer cardholder with a money clip though, so I don't use the big wallets much.


----------



## TheWalrus

I picked up a great Brooks Brothers wallet - needlepoint anchor on the front, leather interior. Very well made. Love it so far. It's this one (but with a green anchor).


----------



## fatehbajwa

Saddleback Leather. Using the same one since four years and it ain't going anywhere sometime soon.


----------



## Kittysafe

BOSCA, OLD LEATHER CLASSIC MONEY CLIP W/POCKET
A fantastic wallet made by the nicest people. 
Money Clip W/Pocket - Wallets - The Men's Store | Fine Italian Leather Goods


----------



## Guarionex

Alden Horween shell cordovan card wallet


----------



## Sextant

I am keeping it simple with Louis Vuitton Damier Ebene Canvas credit card holder.


----------



## jackruff

Coach trifold - no plastic windows, no zips, compact, stylish and well made.....


----------



## CB999

Ettinger


----------



## Kittysafe

New Bosca wallet just arrived, am very happy to receive it, they are such a lovely people who run the company. The wallet is a mixture of money clip and ID wallet, the best of both worlds as far as I'm concerned.

Here are some photos...


----------



## Firmin

Just ordered a custom made wallet. Folds like a Z , has a money clip, zip for coins and 6 credit card slots. The entire thing is made of redwood coloured Calfskin. Will post pics when I receive it in 9 weeks.


----------



## Kittysafe

Firmin said:


> Just ordered a custom made wallet. Folds like a Z , has a money clip, zip for coins and 6 credit card slots. The entire thing is made of redwood coloured Calfskin. Will post pics when I receive it in 9 weeks.


9 weeks, wow... where did you order it from?


----------



## Firmin

Kittysafe said:


> 9 weeks, wow... where did you order it from?


A little shop in Sydney called 'Louis Cardini' 
link to site here Louis Cardini Handbags and Accessories

He specialises in Ostrich skin and all his regular wallets are full leather meaning the interiors are also leather, which is something not even the high-end fashion brands do.


----------



## Kittysafe

Hmm, beautiful, my Bosca wallet that just arrived today is also all leather, fantastic craftsmanship, and you can tell by talking to the guy they really put a lot of love into their work, from concept to creation. 

Enjoy your new wallet when it arrives!


----------



## Firmin

Kittysafe said:


> Hmm, beautiful, my Bosca wallet that just arrived today is also all leather, fantastic craftsmanship, and you can tell by talking to the guy they really put a lot of love into their work, from concept to creation.
> 
> Enjoy your new wallet when it arrives!


Will do mate ! I'll post some pics when it does arrive.


----------



## Kittysafe

Firmin said:


> Will do mate ! I'll post some pics when it does arrive.


Did you see my new Bosca wallet I posted above? I posted 3 photos.


----------



## Firmin

Kittysafe said:


> Did you see my new Bosca wallet I posted above? I posted 3 photos.


Yep ! Looks great. Is it thick when folded ?


----------



## Kittysafe

With 9 bills and 6 cards it's still very lean. Best wallet I've owned.


----------



## Firmin

Kittysafe said:


> With 9 bills and 6 cards it's still very lean. Best wallet I've owned.


I'm glad you like it. While my current Burberry has served well , I find that it tends to be quite fat when only loaded with 4 cards and a few coins/notes.


----------



## Kittysafe

Firmin said:


> I'm glad you like it. While my current Burberry has served well , I find that it tends to be quite fat when only loaded with 4 cards and a few coins/notes.


I couldn't be happier for $100ish with the monogramming.


----------



## starter

I like very thin, smaller wallets than can still handle euros and pounds when I'm overseas. I use the Mont Blanc Meisterstuck 6CC with money clip. It's a simple bi-fold wallet with six card slots and a central clip for currency. I've yet to find anything that holds so much yet is so small and maintains such a slim profile. The Meisterstuck leather is excellent.


----------



## Kittysafe

starter said:


> I like very thin, smaller wallets than can still handle euros and pounds when I'm overseas. I use the Mont Blanc Meisterstuck 6CC with money clip. It's a simple bi-fold wallet with six card slots and a central clip for currency. I've yet to find anything that holds so much yet is so small and maintains such a slim profile. The Meisterstuck leather is excellent.


It sounds a lot like my Basco wallet, I love the craftsmenship, the family pride and personal attention, amazing company, total was about $110, very pleased. I posted here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f443/wallets-796428-2.html#post5844432


----------



## starter

Kittysafe said:


> It sounds a lot like my Basco wallet, I love the craftsmenship, the family pride and personal attention, amazing company, total was about $110, very pleased. I posted here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f443/wallets-796428-2.html#post5844432


That's one good-looking wallet, congrats!


----------



## Kittysafe

starter said:


> That's one good-looking wallet, congrats!


Thank you much, I am giving my other two wallets away, I don't like a lot of
clutter, so I donate often  It feels the right thing to do. Keeps the cycle of
abundancy rolling.


----------



## Semper Jeep

I have a 10-year-old Bosca bi-fold that I was using up until just a few weeks ago. It's nice and thin and very well broken but my wife saw a quirky Jack Spade leather wallet with an old post card type photo of Scottsdale on it and bought it for me for my birthday so the Bosca has gone into retirement in my sock drawer.


----------



## Kittysafe

Semper Jeep said:


> I have a 10-year-old Bosca bi-fold that I was using up until just a few weeks ago. It's nice and thin and very well broken but my wife saw a quirky Jack Spade leather wallet with an old post card type photo of Scottsdale on it and bought it for me for my birthday so the Bosca has gone into retirement in my sock drawer.


Pictures!


----------



## Semper Jeep

Kittysafe said:


> Pictures!


Ask and you shall receive. It definitely draws comments everywhere I pull it out.


----------



## Kittysafe

Very nice. Thank you


----------



## Mirkwood

I use a money clip and a card holder wallet, so everything stays pretty thin. The wallet will change when mine wears out, but the money clip should be with me for a very long time


----------



## Lee Jones Jnr

I used to have this:








But swapped it a while ago for this:


----------



## HaleL

Lee Jones Jnr said:


> I used to have this:
> View attachment 941333
> 
> 
> But swapped it a while ago for this:
> View attachment 941335


What is that first one?


----------



## Lee Jones Jnr

HaleL said:


> What is that first one?


It's one of the Paul Smith mini prints.


----------



## HaleL

Lee Jones Jnr said:


> It's one of the Paul Smith mini prints.


Thought so. Pretty cool


----------



## azaremba

Speaking of Paul Smith I just bought this from Nordstroms at 60% off. I'll get around to taking pics of it once its here and in use. Also assuming I like it in person and don't return...

http://www.paulsmith.co.uk/us-en/shop/mens-metallic-bronze-interior-billfold-wallet.html


----------



## Jraul7

Well, my wife gave me this one for X-mas. Very nice wallet.










I always bought black leather wallets (Dockers, Kenneth Cole) but this one is very nice and I am digging the colors. Great construction.


----------



## 91Greyhound

Saddleback leather wallet....got it for Christmas!!! I really like it!
View attachment 984306


----------



## ViperGuy

Im using a Bellroy 'Hide-and-Seek'.

http://us.bellroy.com/products/hide-and-seek-wallet

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kittysafe

Just wanted to follow up, I've had my Bosca ID/Money clip wallet a month or so now and it's still in perfect condition, fantastic quality, and looks very classy and understated and from such a great and friendly company, I would totally recommend them.


----------



## Igorek

Got this few days ago Saddleback small bifold
View attachment 984437

View attachment 984440


----------



## Brian.Evans

I'm using a Saddleback Leather ID wallet in chestnut. I love it! Best wallet ever!


----------



## WetbehindEars

I'm interested in the Saddleback bifold mentioned above... I usually only have ~5 bills and 4 cards and I've been searching for the thinnest leather wallet possible. The bifold looks promising but the leather looks thick; how thick is the wallet when it's empty? Thanks!


----------



## Matt_wool83

Just got a Hard Graft wool and leather mix - I love it!

View attachment 992620


Check out their website:
http://www.hardgraft.com/products/coinfoldwallet-heritage


----------



## Kimv

I have the Saddleback Big Leather Wallet in dark coffee brown. Like the name says, it's BIG. Not for everyone since it won't fit in a pocket. You need a satchel or bag of a decent size to hold it. I also have the Saddleback medium satchel and the wallet fits very well into that with room to spare for an iPad (in a Saddleback Leather iPad case) and some other stuff. That's right, I'm a Saddleback fan...

Other than that it's very practical and great looking.


----------



## monkeyking

louis vuitton pocket organizer in original monogram &/or alden cordovan credit card holder in color 8.
cheers, 
larry


----------



## HaleL

monkeyking said:


> louis vuitton pocket organizer in original monogram &/or alden cordovan credit card holder in color 8.
> cheers,
> larry


How do you like the LV? I was thinking about buying one but have heard they are not very durable at all.


----------



## monkeyking

sorry double post.


----------



## monkeyking

HaleL said:


> How do you like the LV? I was thinking about buying one but have heard they are not very durable at all.


ive had it for 2 years now after i ditched my regular wallet. its my daily unless i need to slim down more & i use the credit card holder. its holds quite a bit considering its small size. overall, i'm pretty impressed, just a few pulled threads. canvas is holding up well & no complaints otherwise. i would buy again but the next one will be in the epi or some of their new leathers. 
cheers, 
larry


----------



## Firmin

Custom finally arrived today. Will post impressions after I get some decent use with it.

View attachment 994914

View attachment 994912


View attachment 994910


----------



## VenatorWatch

Tumi. The best for that type of stuff... Had Prada, Burberry, etc. destroyed them all....


----------



## Kittysafe

I think my Bosca card and money clip wallet is perfect, and would definitely recommend it.


----------



## Sammgb

After 2 Coach bi-folds, I switched to a King Ranch bi-fold about 4 years ago and haven't looked back. Great wallet.


----------



## azaremba

jaytaras said:


> Tumi. The best for that type of stuff... Had Prada, Burberry, etc. destroyed them all....


Tumi, you mean over priced Chinese crap...there are way better options.


----------



## Igorek

WetbehindEars said:


> I'm interested in the Saddleback bifold mentioned above... I usually only have ~5 bills and 4 cards and I've been searching for the thinnest leather wallet possible. The bifold looks promising but the leather looks thick; how thick is the wallet when it's empty? Thanks!


The small one is 1.1 cm thick


----------



## WetbehindEars

Igorek said:


> The small one is 1.1 cm thick


Thanks, that's exactly what I needed to know!

My current wallet is a hand-made wallet I picked up in Colombia last time I went home but that was at least 3 years ago, when it finally gives up the ghost I'll be getting a saddleback. Thanks again!


----------



## randomshenans

First post on here, and it's in this section on a wallet thread. Good going!

I have a trusty Paul Smith wallet, I've had for years now. I get bought a new "fashion" wallet by the Mrs every year, but never use them as I can't stop using the PS even though it's mashed and worn now. I am very particular about wallets and if I replace it, it needs to be just right, but what that is, I have no idea.

View attachment 999214


----------



## kae0z

I used to use an LV Taiga wallet for 5 years. Then I switched to a long Prada Saffiano one. I'm a girl though...


----------



## Zealot

Here's what I have. sorry for the crappy phone pic.


----------



## WetbehindEars

Just got my first Saddleback product, I like the leather and am excited to give it some use.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HaleL

Picked this up today. My girlfriend said that I could not have the Louis Vuitton...
View attachment 1008850
View attachment 1008851


----------



## Hijak

Use a Coach Water Buffalo wallet, Really soft...


----------



## ludawg23

I can't do regular wallets personally, too thick in my pockets.

Wife got me the LV Damier, nice and thin...

View attachment 1022842


----------



## Sassicaia

Hew wallet from Vacheron:


----------



## Jh94

I use a Coach Bleecker Trifold with monogram

Well made, lots of function for its size.


----------



## Kittysafe

I've been using my Bosca ID/Money Clip wallet for a few months now and it's still perfect.


----------



## GT40

My daily wallet is a Louis Vuitton, very happy with, although a little cardboardy until it wore in.

Had an interesting wallet bought for my bday earlier in the year, from the " Sterling Moss Collection" handmade by Caracalla from lovely Italian calfs leather, with a images of the iconic racer on the inside.


----------



## little big feather

I've used this BOSCA for 15+yrs. Great wallet.


----------



## number06

That Sterling Moss wallet is nice. I did a search for that and it is sold out as far as I can find. The wallet is very cool and unique.


----------



## Retrograde

I picked this up recently.


----------



## James Haury

Currently a cheap blue one. Made with Vinyl and nylon it does the job.


----------



## NativeTxn

Are the cash and card areas in the Bosca wallets leather lined?


----------



## Brushed Steel

One like this:







PITA to clean the nylon part.

pic from Dellamodadotcom


----------



## little big feather

NativeTxn said:


> Are the cash and card areas in the Bosca wallets leather lined?


Mine, is lined with a fabric. Maybe nylon?


----------



## KXL

I use a neoprene drink coozie---holds a couple of cards and cash and I'm never without the capability to keep a bootle of beer or water cold....


----------



## davidcooper

Im wearing a brown boss for almost 15 years and still looks great


----------



## cue003

jaytaras said:


> Tumi. The best for that type of stuff... Had Prada, Burberry, etc. destroyed them all....


I agree. I have Tumi and have used/had countless others.


----------



## joachim

I'm looking for a new wallet. I find these 2 so cool:
Any idea where I could find wallets like these?
I looked at the website of Jack Spade and Paul Smith, but can't find them.



Semper Jeep said:


> Ask and you shall receive. It definitely draws comments everywhere I pull it out.
> 
> View attachment 939400
> 
> View attachment 939401





Lee Jones Jnr said:


> I used to have this:
> View attachment 941333


----------



## dilly_56

Cartier card holder, I like the slim look...


----------



## Neso

I love Saddleback wallet. Really durable !



fatehbajwa said:


> Saddleback Leather. Using the same one since four years and it ain't going anywhere sometime soon.
> 
> View attachment 920977


----------



## Skippy4000

I carried a Nautica Wallet for YEARS (still in great shape actually). Then I got a lizard wallet that looks like this (of course pattern varies).


----------



## Tom_DS

Montblanc ofcourse


----------



## adisurya

tod's. got this in a good price :-!


----------



## BoostHog

Been using a Ferragamo wallet for the past few years. It's really nice (got it as a gift) but unfortunately some of the threads have broken on it since I store too many cards in there. I'm trying to break my habit of having a Costanza wallet (Seinfeld reference)...but it's hard.


----------



## askgemini

No Mulberry fans here, had nothing but, 3 over the last 25yrs, always done me proud..


----------



## PanzerOrange

I have a black Tumi wallet. the leather is very sturdy and keeps its shape extremely well.


----------



## LuvWatches

I have a wallet made by someone here local who hand crafted it. It was only 40 bucks! I also have 3 Gucci Wallets and 1 Louis Vuitton.


----------



## little big feather

A little info. to pass on Pediwear has the best price I could find on the Net, for ETTINGER wallets, right now.


----------



## christianj

Currently a simple black leather Tom Ford wallet with 6 credit card slots.


----------



## Jolly Green John

Firmin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> What kind of wallet do you use ?
> 
> Currently using a Burberry Haymarket and looking at swapping to a Cartier :roll:
> 
> Cheers.


Firmin, look familiar?









An ex gave this to me about ten years ago and it's been too nice of a wallet to just give away due to any kind of breakup.


----------



## jlrich

Cheap leather money clip with room for a few cards/licenses suits my purpose, slim and always ready.


----------



## little big feather

On its way from the UK ........


----------



## czarcasm

I use a badge wallet, so I don't get to indulge in this particular luxury.

If I didn't need a wallet with a badge cutout, I'd probably go with this:









Sent from Russia.... with love.


----------



## Skippy4000

czarcasm said:


> I use a badge wallet, so I don't get to indulge in this particular luxury.
> 
> If I didn't need a wallet with a badge cutout, I'd probably go with this:
> 
> View attachment 1114152
> 
> 
> Sent from Russia.... with love.


Don't get to indulge in this luxury? PSH, most of us try to find meaning in the things we collect!!! At least you have a meaning in one!! lol.


----------



## stndrdtime

I use this Dopp front pocket wallet and take a minimalist approach to what I carry. I carry a debit and credit card, drivers license, 2 insurance cards, a security card for work and cash. This is lightweight and I hardly feel it in my pocket. The leather is soft and a bit lightweight, but has held up well so far. I recall it was about $25.


----------



## -Ryan

little big feather said:


> On its way from the UK ........


This looks really nice! Which model is this?

Thanks!


----------



## Kittysafe

Kittysafe said:


> BOSCA, OLD LEATHER CLASSIC MONEY CLIP W/POCKET
> A fantastic wallet made by the nicest people.
> Money Clip W/Pocket - Wallets - The Men's Store | Fine Italian Leather Goods


Just thought I'd say I'm still very happy with this wallet.


----------



## JoshuaTeo

This is my wallet..


----------



## ViperGuy

JoshuaTeo said:


> This is my wallet..
> 
> View attachment 1119920


What wallet is this? Where can I get one and how much?

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## JoshuaTeo

ViperGuy said:


> What wallet is this? Where can I get one and how much?
> 
> Sent while doing a burnout.


It's a LV Brazza Wallet Damier Graphite, do not really remember how much i bought it.
It has large section for bills, 8 card slots, 2 sections for receipts and a small notes holder.


----------



## ViperGuy

JoshuaTeo said:


> It's a LV Brazza Wallet Damier Graphite, do not really remember how much i bought it.
> It has large section for bills, 8 card slots, 2 sections for receipts and a small notes holder.


Greatly appreciated. 

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## OmegaBond

I always like to use a "front pocket" wallet or credit card holders since I do not like to carry a bulky, fat wallet.

Currently I am using a Salvatore Ferragamo Calf leather credit card holder:









Cheers.


----------



## little big feather

-Ryan said:


> This looks really nice! Which model is this?
> 
> Thanks!


This is the Sterling Series...It arrived last Friday.


----------



## dave81

Just got my Pedro wallet last week !


----------



## cbomb

Mulberry!


----------



## -Ryan

little big feather said:


> This is the Sterling Series...It arrived last Friday.


Thanks for the reply!

In a moment of stupidity, I posted before I searched. I found that wallet within a minute after posting, lol.

How do you like the wallet? Are the colors true to how it looks on the website? I'm still on the fence about ordering one.


----------



## Firmin

Jolly Green John said:


> Firmin, look familiar?
> 
> View attachment 1103530
> 
> 
> An ex gave this to me about ten years ago and it's been too nice of a wallet to just give away due to any kind of breakup.


Nice ! I don't really miss my Burberry. My new custom Z-fold one is just flipping fantastic.


----------



## ViperGuy

Just got another Bellroy in yesterday. Its the card holder. They make a really nice product. Also ordered a Saddleback card holder as well. Waiting for it to show up. 

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## HaleL

Just ordered a Saddleback card holder. For $40 and with a 100-year warranty how can you pass it up?


----------



## Bud001

JoshuaTeo said:


> It's a LV Brazza Wallet Damier Graphite, do not really remember how much i bought it.
> It has large section for bills, 8 card slots, 2 sections for receipts and a small notes holder.


They are running at 600-670 USD in S$ equivalent, depending on the leather or canvas. (One thing about LV, their pricing is uniform across the board so you cant really claim a bargain by buying overseas).

I know because i almost bought one but i got the multi-insert organizer instead. I MIGHT go back for the Brazza in Taiga though.


----------



## wruck

Friends, i need a new wallet and a looking around and found the Montblanc Meisterstuck 6 cc, ref. 14548. Its a good one? How about the price? 280$ its a good price for this piece?


----------



## neolamp

I just received a TUMI wallet today. This post lead me to them and I really like it. Very nice and they are having 40% off certain styles right now - Thanks!


----------



## Amateur Hour

I'm jut recently switched from a Hugo Boss bifold to a Ferragamo crd case and Douglas Pell money clip. I had to get the wallet out of my back pocket as it was taking its toll on my suit pants.


----------



## little big feather

I know the "over sized " wallet...But I was never too bad about it...I now carry just two credit cards,
drivers license,VA ID,two or three business cards and a little cash.


----------



## drickster

HaleL said:


> Just ordered a Saddleback card holder. For $40 and with a 100-year warranty how can you pass it up?


Please let me know how you like it when you get it. I've been looking at these.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## djpatrick35

I like my wallets like I like my car interiors: contrast stitched! As you can see, I chose the loud orange for quite an obvious reason.


----------



## HaleL

Hey everyone,
Paul Smith "Pin-up Girl" wallet on bluefly for $95!
What a great deal


----------



## amine

I have around 20 wallets in total but using the following 3 on a regular basis as i like its practicality, robustness and design.



I use the LV Brazza wallet & Bottega Veneta when i travel coz both has more compartments to fit cards and stuff inside.





And the Hermès Dimitri wallet for everyday due to its light weight (soft lamb leather) and size.







I'm looking to buy another alligator long wallet from Hermès and a different color BV long wallet (may be brown) to rotate more often.


----------



## Giggo

Jack Spade Mill Leather Vertical Bifold & Halios Bluering are a combo that suits me well.


----------



## Kittysafe

Still using my Bosca ID/Money Clip wallet... really comfortable and not bulky... handmade leather from a really friendly and skilled artisan family
*$100*


----------



## drickster

Not expensive at all ($34 w/ shippinig), but I just ordered one of these from Big Skinny. Hopefully it will live up to it's name and reputation.










Also Gearmoose has a good article about minimilist wallets....

http://gearmoose.com/the-ten-best-minimalist-wallets-a-recap/


----------



## ViperGuy

Received my Bellroy card holder yesterday. Really like it. Been using it instead of the hide-and-seek. Will switch back and forth. 

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## HaleL

drickster said:


> Please let me know how you like it when you get it. I've been looking at these.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Hey man, just got it in and I couldn't be happier. The leather feels great and the wallet is gorgeous. Already comfortable recommending it.


----------



## eleven86

I've been using one of those for for years now. Very happy with the quality. Will probably go for another one as mine looks quite worn.


----------



## drickster

The wallet arrived today. It is a simple design solution to make a much (50%) skinner wallet. The outside is leather, the inside is a ballistic material. It is also slightly larger than my old wallet, but the combo of stacking cards and the thinner material inside makes a big difference. It is definitely not as elegant as other wallets shown here, but we'll see how it lasts....



drickster said:


> Not expensive at all ($34 w/ shippinig), but I just ordered one of these from Big Skinny. Hopefully it will live up to it's name and reputation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Gearmoose has a good article about minimilist wallets....
> 
> http://gearmoose.com/the-ten-best-minimalist-wallets-a-recap/


----------



## BMWlover

Gucci Blue Bi fold. I have had mine for 2 years and it still looks good.


----------



## Ponom

little big feather said:


> On its way from the UK ........


Like this?

How is it feels to hold this luxury leather?
I'm watching at http://www.ettinger.co.uk/var/ezflo...493-2-eng-GB/989ajr_purple_4_custom_large.jpg
but unsure yet.


----------



## little big feather

Ettinger is very nice..The stitching is perfect.
The leather is soft and flexible.
I like the color combo.


----------



## Kittysafe

If I wasn't so happy with my Bosca, I'd definitely go for the Ettinger.


----------



## drickster

Kittysafe said:


> If I wasn't so happy with my Bosca, I'd definitely go for the Ettinger.


I may end up getting one of these. I have to see how my big skinny holds up, but I was going with these first.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## drickster

Ponom said:


> Like this?
> 
> How is it feels to hold this luxury leather?
> I'm watching at http://www.ettinger.co.uk/var/ezflo...493-2-eng-GB/989ajr_purple_4_custom_large.jpg
> but unsure yet.


Those are beautiful!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ASCND

I was definitely looking into the Bosca old fashioned small bifold wallet for now and the Mulberry chocolate soft saddle wallet for later. Too bad the official Bosca website is all sold out of the small black bifold wallet.


----------



## ViperGuy

Just got another Bellroy in. Its the Slim Note Sleeve in Steel Blue. Great wallet! Thin, but still holds all my cards and paper money. 

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Ponom

Fck my brain! Still trying to understand what kind of wallet I need.
Does anyone have Zilli wallet? Like this for example http://www.zilli.fr/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/Maroquinerie_017-019.png ?

Or does any one have Ettinger/Launer clip wallets? I'm looking for extraslim 6 or 8 cc with money clip.
Any othe wild guesses welcome.


----------



## drickster

RAn into a guy with Saddleback everything. He has the Saddleback bifold.









Looks and works like my el cheapo Big Skinny but is a billion times nicer. (And only a little thicker. I know my next wallet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy

Anyone here tried/have one of these V2 Slimfold wallets? I just ordered one. For $20, can't really lose. Its made out of the same non-rip material FedEx uses for their packaging.

http://www.slimfoldwallet.com/products/blue

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Fiend

T.H.E Wallet--- T.H.E. Wallet | Tactical Wallets & Military Wallets

I bought a black one about 12 years ago and have carried it every day since then. Its still in great shape.


----------



## thm655321

That Saddleback billfold looks like the ticket. One of my pet peeves with regular wallets that have the typical slots for your cards is that the tops of the cards will bend to the point of breaking and if you put the cards in right side up the part that wants to break off is where the stripe is on the back. This has happened to me with every type of wallet I have owned.


----------



## HaleL

The only thing I dislike about my saddleback is that the slots stretch fairly easily. If you put 2 cards into 1 slot, you will always need to have 2 cards there or 1 will easily fall out.


----------



## Watermark

My wallet is simple. 
Some cash, a visa and a drivers license. 
I never need anything else.

Plus it cost me nothing. Took it out of my office desk.


----------



## drickster

HaleL said:


> The only thing I dislike about my saddleback is that the slots stretch fairly easily. If you put 2 cards into 1 slot, you will always need to have 2 cards there or 1 will easily fall out.


This is good to know, but disappointing. Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## thm655321

Anyone have experience with one of the Bond & Knight wallets (no stitching, put together origami style). They look really nice but don't know about the leather quality and how they would hold up.

Bond and Knight


----------



## NativeTxn

thm655321 said:


> That Saddleback billfold looks like the ticket. One of my pet peeves with regular wallets that have the typical slots for your cards is that the tops of the cards will bend to the point of breaking and if you put the cards in right side up the part that wants to break off is where the stripe is on the back. This has happened to me with every type of wallet I have owned.


It is possibly worth noting that the picture posted by drickster in post #137 is the Saddleback Bifold in Large. And it is definitely large. I had bought the large and the medium to see which I liked more, and the large was just too big (the specs are on their website - Shop Leather Bifold Wallet | Saddleback Leather Co.).

I really liked the way the large was set up with non-overlapping slots, and a nice, deep cash pocket. It was fantastic build quality, but it was just too large for my tastes.

So I went with the Medium (this was in mid-April 2013), and actually I will be sending it back tomorrow (their customer service was awesome and I sent them a few pics and they sent me a return label with an offer to exchange it for another medium, send me one of the other sizes - small or if I wanted to try the large again- or issue me a refund) because I noticed today that the card I keep in the middle slot on the right side was cracked along the magnetic strip. The card cracking issue had been a problem in the original iteration of the SB medium bifold, and then they changed the design, which supposedly fixed the problem. But alas, it did not fix it in my case. I keep one card in each slot, a couple of business cards in one of the hidden pockets and my health and auto insurance in the other, plus (on average) 3-8 bills, so it is not like it was stuffed full. I was disappointed, because I really like the wallet - great quality, nice leather smell, etc.

I have other SB products - large notepad holder, classic business/credit card holder, and the ID wallet - but the SB bifolds just don't work for me (I haven't tried the small bifold, but I don't like how there are essentially only two pockets where you have to stack everything).

Others may have had a different experience, but I thought I would throw mine out there.


----------



## joxxer

I really like this hermes wallet but i cant find it in the US .. only available on the Euro Hermes website and when I called Hermes in the US they said you can try going into the stores. I asked if they could tell me if 
they had any and all they could say is maybe lol


----------



## Haddock

Casteleijn & Beerens. The one that's the size of a credit card. I have a huge dislike for... huge wallets. (not cosmetically, but practically)


----------



## rics21

LV
2 years and still looking new.


----------



## ViperGuy

simonndanish said:


> I had gone through the posts. Recently, I had a nice collection of wallets at online stores. I feel so happy with that collection, because a unique models are available at that stores. Could you please produce some more attachments about the topic for view detail information.


Wtf did you just ramble out? Did anyone understand that?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chad072

HaleL said:


> The only thing I dislike about my saddleback is that the slots stretch fairly easily. If you put 2 cards into 1 slot, you will always need to have 2 cards there or 1 will easily fall out.


That's because you're stretching the leather when you put 2 cards into it.

I have a Saddleback medium in dark coffee and after 2 years, I still don't think it's fully broken in. I don't put 2 cards in 1 slot and still have difficulty putting a card back into the slot because it's still tight. I often find myself running my index finger into the slot to try to loosen it up. Hasn't worked yet. If I had 1 complaint it would be that it took over a year for it to begin to take shape and not leave a huge square in my back pocket, but that's a complaint I'd take any day given the quality of the wallet vs the relatively small price. I even got my dad one for Christmas and he loves it.


----------



## tony20009

I'm a constant traveler so I carry two types of wallet: one when I'm in the US and the other when I'm outside the US.

USA wallet is actually a business card case. Not a lot of room, but enough to carry my license, three credit cards, some business cars and what little cash I carry (never more than $100). I've had the current one for more years than I know, but I'd say at least 20. It still looks like the one in the pic below, but for a little wear on the corners of the fold and has another 10 or more years left before it's going to wear out.








Outside the US, I need something for the large bills and coins, so I use this: Zippy Organizer. The insides of mine are slightly different but the gist is the same, having places for cards, a passport bills and coins.


----------



## rics21

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponom

Finally got ST Dupont money clip wallet:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Black one is more interesting but I need to have brown.


----------



## Igorek

-------


----------



## JeromeNeumann

*wooden wallet*

I used to have different kinds of leather wallets but they all wore out after some time. Therefor I decided to make something more durable.
So I came up with this:







The wood is cut from an old wine box (and yes, the wine is gone ;-) ) and held together with some black duct tape. That's it. I just slid the money, driving license and different cards into both pouches on either side and put it in my pocket. I didn't add a pouch for coins because I rarely use coins. They go into my pocket and at home I collect them in a jar.
I love it because it's durable, cheap (cost of wine not included ;-)) and most of all: unique!


----------



## Skippy4000

Ponom said:


> Finally got ST Dupont money clip wallet:
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Black one is more interesting but I need to have brown.


Why do you have a rose gold deployant clasp on a ss watch?


----------



## Kittysafe

Your ST Duupont Money Clip wallet looks a lot like my Bosca version, which I love, it's a fantastic wallet, a year later and stil pristine with heavy use.


----------



## joxxer

Haddock said:


> Casteleijn & Beerens. The one that's the size of a credit card. I have a huge dislike for... huge wallets. (not cosmetically, but practically)


i really like the look of the mini wallet that does credit cards .. not the one shaped like a credit card. Any idea if they ship to the USA because I can't read anything on that site.

Thanks!


----------



## jdmsh

Tom Ford with built-in money clip and Mont Blanc card case.


----------



## Norm S

LV grey damier check one.
LV long monogram.
prada grey bifold with clip.
gucci card holder. Paired with a tiffanys money clip ofc ;-)
gucci but its absurdly red so i never use.
bottega bifold with clip. 

Honestly i rarely use any of them but the basic LV or prada. The rest is either too fragile or bulky


----------



## NFLC

Kittysafe... What Bosca version do you have? Is it the Bosca 'Hugo Bosca - Old Leather' Money Clip Wallet? Your pictures look great and just the wallet I'm looking for. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Kittysafe

NFLC said:


> Kittysafe... What Bosca version do you have? Is it the Bosca 'Hugo Bosca - Old Leather' Money Clip Wallet? Your pictures look great and just the wallet I'm looking for. Thank you for posting.


Hey man, thanks! I have the Money Clip /W Pocket in Dark Brown
Bosca | Leather Wallet | Money Clip W/ Pocket


----------



## NFLC

Great! Thanks!


----------



## Kittysafe

NFLC said:


> Great! Thanks!


Anytime. I've had mine over a year and it's still in perfect shape, got it mongrammed with my initials, doesn't look ostentatious or showy, real nice wallet, classy, understated, but real quality, and the family is really nice people, the kind you like to support.


----------



## nolawis

I have the Bellroy Note Sleeve. it's the most comfortable and durable wallet I've ever owned. I also own their Travel Wallet.

Nw


----------



## Codex

Just picked up this bad boy


----------



## Skippy4000

Looking at getting this Bosca in 59 Black, but unless I am missing something, they only offer a 100 day warranty? Kinda crappy for a $105 wallet.

Bosca | Leather Wallet | Credit Wallet with I.D. Passcase


----------



## Kittysafe

I love my Bosca Wallet ID/clip - I've had it now for well over a year maybe two now and it's still in perfect condition.
But, what I love most is the company, it's a very lovely family with great principles, very nice people and I enjoy 
purchasing from them because of the relationship they create and nurture with their customer base.


----------



## drickster

Kittysafe said:


> I love my Bosca Wallet ID/clip - I've had it now for well over a year maybe two now and it's still in perfect condition.
> But, what I love most is the company, it's a very lovely family with great principles, very nice people and I enjoy
> purchasing from them because of the relationship they create and nurture with their customer base.


Bosca will be my next wallet.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## HaleL

Shepperdw said:


> Looking at getting this Bosca in 59 Black, but unless I am missing something, they only offer a 100 day warranty? Kinda crappy for a $105 wallet.
> 
> Bosca | Leather Wallet | Credit Wallet with I.D. Passcase
> View attachment 1375667
> 
> 
> View attachment 1375668
> 
> 
> View attachment 1375666
> 
> 
> View attachment 1375671
> 
> 
> View attachment 1375669


Try Saddleback. Can't beat their warranty.


----------



## drickster

HaleL said:


> Try Saddleback. Can't beat their warranty.


+1 on saddleback! But they are too thick. I need a thin wallet

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## HaleL

drickster said:


> +1 on saddleback! But they are too thick. I need a thin wallet
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I went with their id wallet or whatever because I needed the same.


----------



## Skippy4000

HaleL said:


> Try Saddleback. Can't beat their warranty.


Saddleback makes great products, as I have recommended them to other people, but there is a few things I don't like about their medium Bi-Fold(their only offering similar to this). It's too rugged in appearance for my liking, there is not really a black color, just a grey color, and they do not offer an I.D. holder with their wallets


----------



## Skippy4000

Picked up a cheap PLR wallet tonight to tide me over.


----------



## JeffW2

I have used folding card cases as a front pocket wallet for a long time. Have used two black ones from Smythson of Bond Street. One side gusseted and two metal corners. Unfortunately, it has been discontinued. 

Switched to a tan Coach card case I leave in my car with business cards and ordered another black case from Allen Edmonds.

Jeff


----------



## Positively-Negative

A brown leather Tommy Hilfiger that I got on sale about two years ago when the Rip Curl wallet I'd had since I was about 12 finally fell apart. It fits the things it needs to carry. Debit card, drivers licence, University ID, cash, guitar pick.


----------



## estrickland

I went with the Frank Clegg bifold about 6 months ago and I couldn't be happier with it. Frank is an American master leather worker, and all of his stuff is top notch and reasonably priced for the level of workmanship. Best wallet I've ever had.

https://frankcleggleatherworks.com/index.php/product/view/Bifold_Wallet


----------



## Astaroth

Have two main ones depending on if I am wearing a jacket or not.

For jacketless have a prada








If I have a jacket then prefer to keep in in that and so a Turnbull and Asser fits the bill:


----------



## batman1345

Hello from Greece!! My wallet is a porsche design p3300...


----------



## Nokie

> I have the Bellroy Note Sleeve. it's the most comfortable and durable wallet I've ever owned.


Just got this as well and it is awesome!


----------



## echoack

Flipside 3x in black.
http://www.flipsidewallet.com/product/flipside-3x-wallet/








I've been carrying clips front pocket for years and this wallet is by far my favorite since it holds many cards while being slim, provides easy access to any card quickly, allows flashing your DL quickly when needed, and slides easily in/out of pocket. The rfid blocking is good for peace of mind too.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## cats33cats

Have had this for a few months now and the stitching is holding together well...not sure how the quality compares to other brands though- thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ricerocket

Out of all the wallets I have used, I'd have to say that LV has the best quality. It may not be the most expensive wallet, but when it comes to quality and workmanship, I can't find anything else that beats LV. I have been using this wallet (refer to picture attached) for almost 6 years and it still looks brand new. I wish I had pictures of my previous wallets, none of them lasted more than a few years and they all looked like they were chewed up by a dog.


----------



## bsonnier

Another vote for Saddleback. I decided to simplify my life a couple of years ago, and I started with my wallet. Saddleback's sleeve has plenty of space for my cash, license, metro, credit, and debit cards. It's held up well beyond my expectations...all of the stitching is still tight, and the leather has stretched to the capacity I need. Each of their colors has a distinct personality, too. Here's my sleeve in chestnut:


----------



## drickster

cats33cats said:


> Have had this for a few months now and the stitching is holding together well...not sure how the quality compares to other brands though- thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is my next wallet. How do you like it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cats33cats

drickster said:


> This is my next wallet. How do you like it?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


It's nice, I was looking for a slim wallet when I got it and it's definitely slimmer than what I had before. Having to fold bills is kind of annoying but it keeps them organized.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingsford911

So many wonderful options. I really, really like that Bosca - simply gorgeous! I got fed up a few years ago with fat wallets so I went with the All-ett. Made of ripstop nylon and designed to be as thin as can be. They're cheap which is good because they have a life of a few years before they start to wear through. Pretty? Definately not. Slim? Yeppers. I've used one for probably about three or four years now and ugly they be but functional and skinny. I'm sorely tempted by that Bosca though....maybe a little more bulk is okay?


----------



## Mediocre

I find myself more and more tempted to go for a watch with a lining that will not allow your cards information to be stolen from your pocket


----------



## jyyck

Brown leather wallet by Costo. Great small wallet with only 3 pockets. Have had this for a year or so and still looking and feeling good.


----------



## CSG

I prefer carrying a small wallet in my shirt pockets when possible (front pants pocket when not). I use a Bosca black leather ID/card wallet. It's designed with a clear ID slot on one side and pocket for credit cards on the other. I don't carry cash in a wallet but folded in my front pocket instead.


----------



## Guarionex

I've been a fan of card wallets but decided I needed to change up the Alden Horween Shell I was using for the last couple of years and I ended up ordering three different ones to see which one I would end up liking the most. So far it's the Coronado card wallet I've been using. The two Coronado use Horween Chromexcel and the Saddleback is just a tough all around leather .

Coronado Card 















Saddleback 








Coronado Slim Wallet 















Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Split Second

Naomi12 said:


> There is only one brand that i would go for, which is Coach. I have always used their products


I was a Coach fan for a long time, but grew frustrated with the brand because I found their wallets did not age well well; they seemed to wear out very quickly - more so than I would expect. One day, on a whim, I picked up a Burberry wallet during a sale as my current Coach wallet was well-worn. That was three years ago and the Burberry wallet, today, looks virtually new.


----------



## Justin Stacks

Don't use a wallet.

Use a Gucci money clip that has a slot for my licence. I place a bank card and a credit card in the middle of the bills.

That's all I need.


----------



## Gazza74

Hey guys,

I thought I'd piggyback on this thread rather than start a new one. I'm looking at getting a new credit card wallet, and have narrowed down the choices to the Bosca 8 pocket credit card case (in Cognac), and the Leatherology Vertical Billfold Wallet (looking at the Sandallwood in the "Premium" line). I've read that Bosca is pretty good quality, however I'm not familiar at all with Leatherology. Does anyone know how these two would compare, and if there are any other similar options I should be considering for around the same budget? I am also planning on getting a small front-pocket card holder/wallet, and will likely go with the Saddleback Leather Wallet Sleeve (although there are some options on Etsy that looks good too).


----------



## DLA

Because of the advice of people here recommending Saddleback I went for it. Love it!


----------



## Retrograde




----------



## Skippy4000

DLA said:


> Because of the advice of people here recommending Saddleback I went for it. Love it!


This is the medium, isn't it?


----------



## stevenham

This one a beast


----------



## Aziz Hejji

I'm using S.T Dupont wallet


----------



## Skippy4000

Aziz Hejji said:


> I'm using S.T Dupont wallet
> 
> View attachment 1567343


Well I feel poor now


----------



## timeguru32

Boss.


----------



## czarcasm

I let my certs lapse! I celebrated my newfound freedom with a new wallet.


----------



## Josh Dollins

I have always used affordable wallets as I tend to lose them currently using a custom made (in the USA) real leather wallet has a rustic look with a custom design (peterbilt in honor of my grandfather) who drove truck for a living I would like to replace it with a Rogue wallet (made in maine)


----------



## truman3

Money Clip Card Wallet

I currently have this one from JL Hume. My wife gave it to me for our third anniversary and it has "III" monogrammed inside. For our 3rd anniversary and for me, being the 3rd. It's nice. I like it. I've never really been a wallet guy and have always had a money clip...


----------



## Paulo 8135

currently using a CK. I like it coz it has 14 card slots, I keep Irish cards on one side and Portuguese cards on the other. I just keep coins in my back pocket. plus 2 little spaces on each side underneath the card slots, for condoms and random stuff.


----------



## BurritoFanBoi112

My LV I bought when I was still in high school. I gotta be honest , it does have a bit wear now , but I thought about it... a real man is suppose to have it with wear and not replace every 4 years to have a brand new looking one. a real man is a rugged individual!  at least in America.


----------



## frpedersen7

Rolling with a 3/4 year old Tiger of Sweden combined cardholder/wallet. Pretty decent but it gets the job done in the end.. Been through the washingmachine a couple of times now though, something it hasn't quite accepted, so I'm guessing it will be changed when something strikes my sight/mind..


----------



## Kittysafe

Kittysafe said:


> New Bosca wallet just arrived, am very happy to receive it, they are such a lovely people who run the company. The wallet is a mixture of money clip and ID wallet, the best of both worlds as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Here are some photos...
> 
> View attachment 931238
> 
> 
> View attachment 931239
> 
> 
> View attachment 931240


I've had this wallet nearly two years now and still love it.


----------



## Teppo458

In the US, with cooler climate, I don't mind a wallet, plus the "lump" of the wallet can help obfuscate any lump of anything else in my waistband. As such, the King Ranch "One Plus" wallets have served me very well.

Wallets & Money Clips | King Ranch

Over here, given the climate and the fact that I travel light, I found the card clip to be more to my liking. I also have learned to keep only 4 cards (ATM, VISA, DL and ID), more is just useless bulk. If needed, I have an antique sterling cigarette case that can serve as business card case, or to keep a few hand rolled Burmese cigars (cheroots)....

I am looking at some of our resident strap makers to explore new wallets to compliment different wardrobes...


----------



## Kittysafe

I still have my Bosca, but now I'm currently using a 1982 vintage Duran Duran Rio velcro wallet, because it's awesome.


----------



## Skv

I have a simple brown and orange leather money clip wallet. Bought it in eBay for about 50 Eur.


----------



## watchme20

I think it's time for a Burberry, or perhaps a long men wallet.


----------



## altess27

Currently using a cash cover from Piedmont Leather, they are really nice if you don't like a big wallet in your pocket.


----------



## WCD Custom Shop

Today, I have become the proud owner of a Frank Clegg wallet. Frank Clegg produces beautiful handmade leather products in Massachusetts and has done so since, 1970. I wanted to get a quality leather wallet to replace the Swiss Army that has been in service for at least 13 years. I can't exactly remember when I bought the Swiss Army but as I was transferring contents from my old wallet over to my new one, I found an old proof of insurance that was issued in 2/13/01. Wow. The SA had a good life but has been in need of replacement for awhile now and it was time to put it out of its misery.

I placed my order Saturday night and by Monday afternoon, I received an email containing my FedEx tracking number. Shipping came at no charge and I received my wallet in three days, in spite of today being Christmas Eve.

As I was opening the shipping box, I was curious about the way the wallet would be packaged. Would they stick a raw wallet in the middle of filler paper? No way. This baby came in a nice black denim draw-string bag. Along with it was an envelop that contained an invoice with a personal handwritten note at the bottom wishing me a seasons greeting and initialed with the brand's cursive "FC" (in handwriting). Nice touch.


































​


----------



## Mediocre

After opening an unexpected Christmas present, I will now be carrying a Tumi ID Theft protection wallet


----------



## El-Bonedeedo

GT40 said:


> My daily wallet is a Louis Vuitton, very happy with, although a little cardboardy until it wore in.
> 
> Had an interesting wallet bought for my bday earlier in the year, from the " Sterling Moss Collection" handmade by Caracalla from lovely Italian calfs leather, with a images of the iconic racer on the inside.
> 
> View attachment 1043815
> 
> QUOTE]
> Another vote for the same LV wallet. I've had mine for over 3 years now and it's just now starting to show any real signs of use.


----------



## trendzmania

I always use Gucci wallets


----------



## cance

For the last 2 years i am using a saddleback passport wallet as i live abroad. It holds pretty well for 2 years of daily usage. Even tough it is a little bit too big for back pocket, i need to carry my passport with me, and it looks classy and practical. Most of the passport cover do not have cash storage slot which is a real deal breaker if you are using it daily in a country where credit cards do not have a common usage.


----------



## Time Collector

My wife and daughter gave me the Coach wallet with the sneakers. I prefer the Gucci wallet, but I also have an older saddleback that does the job.


----------



## NickinNYC

I've been using this Maison Martin Margiela wallet for a while. I really like it, nice and slim. It's also got a nice "patina" from the dye on my black jeans.


----------



## Mummer43

I've been using a Saddleback ID wallet in tobacco for years. I feel that it's the best wallet out there and it ages beautifully. Don't know why you'd use anything else.


----------



## SaMaster14

I have a Facconable wallet; olive color on the outside, dark blue/navy on the inside. It's more of a card holder, and I use a Tumi money clip. I've had the wallet for a couple of years now and couldn't be more happy.


----------



## swissra

I use a Gucci monogram. It's versatile & indeed gives you the feel of luxury.


----------



## TomtommyV

I just picked up this Bottega Veneta wallet a couple of days ago and am loving it so far.

It looks and feels super nice!

Women get a very large range of colors compared to men though! Lucky them!


----------



## Magic Stick

Been using this Picard wallet for almost 2years and amazingly still look like new.
money clip in front and card storage at back.















no coin purse, so everytime i get one i give back as tip or put it at charity box.
to get more is to give more


----------



## Maiki_Suzuki

A bit biased but I use a Tanner Goods Utility Billfold. I've been using these things for like 7 or 8 years now. They're amazing. Last forever and look only better as they age.


----------



## boomersooner

5 years ago my girlfriend (still with me) bought me the darker version of the Burberry wallet. It is one of my favorite things I own. One because it was from her and the other was the superb quality and understated look of it but a hint of Burberry flare.

Untitled by boomersooner523, on Flickr


----------



## Mule Team 6

A Saddleback Leather large bi-fold , in dark brown.


----------



## Robbyb03

Just bought a new Gucci wallet to replace my Coach wallet.


----------



## _yourhonoryourhonor_

My daily driver is a Recycled Firefighter Rookie Bifold made of retired fire house. The things are bulletproof, have a cool story behind them, and I'm a volunteer FF so I like to support others on the job. Feel free to check them out online.


----------



## cofo

Hard Graft original card case. Simple and minimal.


----------



## bacari

Lodis










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaxexe

nike wallet is plain and simple


----------



## charleswtch

Tommy Hilfiger makes great wallets.


----------



## Crate410

I use a trifold Montblanc leather wallet. Its downstairs so no pic and its discontinued so no stock pic. Its small and carries everything one would need. Also 3 years old and looks brand new so was well worth the price (I think around 200 USD)


----------



## santinon

LV with the classic brown/gold print ...its been abused for years and it is still going strong


----------



## eliindetroit

Here's my Jfold wallet. With some watches


----------



## Speeds5

I hate wallets and can't wear them. I have step sided money clip. One side the cash the other the credit cards/drivers license and I'm done. It's not bulky which is great for dress pants pockets. Or even jeans for that matter.


----------



## kaede11

cofo said:


> Hard Graft original card case. Simple and minimal.
> 
> View attachment 5842906


this is really nice! i am considering a switch from my Tanner Goods and this could prove to be a change!


----------



## thomasrhee

Have a few different wallets for different occasions but main ones are Prada, 2x Tumi and 2x Montblanc.


----------



## Veselin Petkov

After using a non-branded leather wallet for 10 years I got a Porsche Design P3300 as a gift. It appears to be an entry level PD wallet and I'm not even sure if PD wallets belong to this thread.... I love the sleek look and feel, the materials etc., but it's too small for carrying any but the smallest bills. Time for me to succumb to the relentless winds of change and embrace 100% plastic money...


----------



## chochocho

nice...!


----------



## bseidenberger

I carry a Saddleback leather wallet. This is my go to brand for leather products (brief case, wallet, planner, etc.).


----------



## lsuwhodat

+1 for saddleback


----------



## adam75

a few years ago I bought one from Tommy, and I can't find a similar one now... I just love it... I will keep watching this thread to see if I might like one here!


----------



## EasternSinner

I use a simple black Dunhill billfold; I believe it's one of their earlier Sidecar models. I've had it for many years, and it's still in very good condition.


----------



## Netmaniac

http://www.Secrid.com wallets all the way!


----------



## Thwizzit

I have two wallets, one is my main wallet and I have a smaller, lighter two-pocket, travel wallet that fits a few cards and license etc. that I'll use if I'm just going out for the night and don't need the large one. Both are handmade from a place called Anvil Customs Leather. The tri-fold has a custom design I had him carve into the leather for me.


----------



## Thwizzit

On a side note... does anybody actually carry they money in their wallet? I don't think I've put money in a wallet since I was six years old... I've always carried my bills in my front pocket and then at some point started using a money clip... I always think men look so nerdy at the store looking through their wallet for dollar bills while paying for something


----------



## BonyWrists

Thwizzit said:


> On a side note... does anybody actually carry they money in their wallet? I don't think I've put money in a wallet since I was six years old... I've always carried my bills in my front pocket and then at some point started using a money clip... I always think men look so nerdy at the store looking through their wallet for dollar bills while paying for something


I recently switched to that approach. I had a hard time finding an acceptable money clip, since their popularity has waned dramatically. I finally found one from a Navajo silversmith that was both more interesting and less costly than what I was looking at in stores and online. My wallet is a Boconi Tyler card case, with RFID protection.


----------



## Vella

Saddleback Leather Medium Bifold in Dark Coffee, been meaning to get their ID wallet for ages but they changed the lining ; (


----------



## MLJinAK

I'm an Allen Edmonds fan.

I currently use a large executive wallet:








Have the same model small executive wallet for travel or not carrying cash - mostly for summer:








Also have 9 pairs of AE shoes/boots. And an AE messenger bag en route. And 4 AE belts. And 8 pair AE dress socks... sheesh... I'm a sucker for AE and I'm almost embarassed to admit it now that I've thought it through.


----------



## walltz

Tommy Hilfiger


----------



## jonolas

i bought this wallet last year. its alligator leather, made by a chap in Louisiana. i notice that everyone commenting on this thread have brand named wallets. Is the wallet i have here perceived to be something inferior as it does not have a brand?


----------



## BonyWrists

jonolas said:


> Is the wallet i have here perceived to be something inferior as it does not have a brand?


 I'll trade!


----------



## schrop

After reading a number of wallet threads on here and a lot of internet searching, I just decided: An Ainste Evan Mini RFID wallet is going to be heading my way (black taiga leather). Had to do something simple and safe before heading to the Caribbean for vacation.

That minimalist Hard Graft is gorgeous though.


----------



## SerenityMidwest

I carry a Machine Era Wallet Solid - Brass


----------



## ConfusedOne

I carry a Machine Era Slim Wallet in Black.


----------



## Rivarama

I use various card cases and money clips. 
Here is one I am sure no one has: 














It's an crocodile card case made by John Lobb (the good one not the French Hermes one). They use scraps from their shoes to make these and while they may be the pinnacle of tasteful bespoke shoes are they not that good yet at making wallets. They are hand stitched but do not compare to likes of Hermes and Goyard.


----------



## timeisnow

I use Montblanc one, probably not ultra luxury but decent quality 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## timeisnow

Thwizzit said:


> On a side note... does anybody actually carry they money in their wallet? I don't think I've put money in a wallet since I was six years old... I've always carried my bills in my front pocket and then at some point started using a money clip... I always think men look so nerdy at the store looking through their wallet for dollar bills while paying for something


Who uses cash these days anyway, I haven't had cash on me in a long time, plastic works everywhere. In the near future cash won't exist

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## louisuchiha

I got some Montblanc wallets, well, never tried other brand tho..


----------



## Kittysafe

I really like my Bosca wallet, I've had it for a few years now and it's still perfect.

https://bosca.com/the-mens-store/me...V-OO57VbVwNTfdE04czZNxx9g0jAz1U0aAtyNEALw_wcB


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut

Odd but interesting thread. Here's mine and it's survived a few female attempts at being replaced. Bought new in 1985 at Fred Meyer's in Corvallis and has been with me ever since, including 3 years around the world during my Navy stint. Velcro still [barely] works. A couple of my buddies want to be in my will to receive it. Who can say that about their wallet?


----------



## abd26

Saddleback. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steven37

ridge wallet


----------



## wobbegong

Up until very recently a now tatty Berluti 'Script' wallet which I loved, currently on a (twice repaired) Secrid.


----------



## SupremeRolex

BigSkinny wallet. Comfortable and thin.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bosphorus

Long wallets r more useful to me.. u can even put in handy,passport..


----------



## Watchguy08

I like tumi wallets but went to the LV store and I may look into getting one


----------



## Jhchr2

I recently got an ostrich leg ferragamo. Hoping this one lasts me a while.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

